# Avalanche sucht weiterhin Mitglieder



## Sergeros (12. Februar 2007)

_Eine Gruppe von Abenteurern betritt die Taverne. Der Kopf der Gruppe schaut sich kurz um, nickt kurz zufrieden und schaut zu seinen Mitstreitern rüber. Der Priester hält mehrere Rollen in seinem Arm und setzt sich an den Tisch. Ein Schurke setzt sich dazu und beginnt ein Gespräch mit dem Leiter. Wenig später kommt das weibliche Mitglied hinzu. Nachdem der Zwerg der Truppe mit Donnerbier hinzukam und allen ausschenkte, machte sich der Leiter dran, mehrere dieser Rollen innerhalb der Gilde zu verteilen. Als dieser fertig war, rieb er seinen Kinnbart und grinste zufrieden. Wenig später sammelte er seine Mannschaft und ging mit ihnen vor die Türe.

Draussen vor der Taverne befestigten diese eine besonders große Rolle, wo groß steht... _

*Avalanche sucht weitere tapfere Mitglieder!

Wir wollen in Zukunft gemeinsam mit der Allianz und Horde gegen die Brennende Legion angehen und suchen noch weitere tapfere Mitstreiter!
Wagt den Schritt zu uns zu und spürt die Macht dieser Gemeinschaft. *

Was bietet wir euch als einzelnen?
*- wie man sicher bemerkt, bieten wir euch unter anderem die Möglichkeit euren RP-Geist ausleben zu lassen
- ein solides Gildensystem
- humorvolle Mitglieder
- gute Führungsmitglieder
- Möglichkeiten den PvE und den PvP Content zu erreichen
- eine nette Homepage, inkl. Forum und Möglichkeiten ins Tagebuch der Gilde RP angehauchte Texte zu schreiben
- Teamgeist, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit*


Was für Ziele haben wir?
Für uns ist eine gute Gilde in erster Linie eine Gemeinschaft, die es schafft über eine längere zeit stabil zu bestehen und nicht von ihren Grundsätzen abweicht. Logische Folge davon: Die Mitglieder wissen, woran sie sind und fühlen sich wohl. Das ist unser Ziel, Teamgeist, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit zu vereinen. Dafür leben wir, dafür kämpfen wir.
Wo sind wir zu finden?
Unsere Allianzgilde ist auf Arygos (PvE) und die Hordegilde auf Un’Goro (PvP) zu finden.


Wen suchen wir?
Wir suchen Spieler, keine Charaktere. Wir suchen Menschen mit einer gewissen Reife, einem gesunden Maß an Aktivität und die Spaß am Spiel haben.
Wir haben unsere Ziele genannt und diese sollten selbstverständlich deine eigenen sein.
Bist du motiviert, ausdauernd und teamfähig? Dann weißt du, an wen du dich wenden musst. 

Hier noch einmal die wichtigsten Punkte für die Aufnahme: 

*- Wir möchten Spieler und keine Charaktere/Twinks
- ein gewisses Maß an Reife u. Aktivität.
- du solltest mind. 18 Jahre alt sein (Ausnahmen sind bei uns vorhanden)
- Motivation und Ausdauer werden vorrausgesetzt
- Geduld und Teamfähigkeit stehen an erster Stelle*


Wir sind wie schon teilweise oben erwähnt auf Arygos (PvE-Allianz) und Un'Goro (PvP-Horde). Beide Fraktionen kämpfen folglich unter unserem Banner. 

Besucht doch auch unsere Homepage.
Dort findet ihr auch unser Forum und könnt euch direkt bewerben. Zudem findet ihr auch eine Menge Informationen über Avalanche. Registrieren darf sich jeder der will, dank der Avalanche-Community. Im Falle einer Aufnahme, werdet ihr dann dort in den entsprechenden Rang gehoben.


Nun dann, so stellt euch zusammen! Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## Sergeros (13. Februar 2007)

Anwärtermaximum bei der Allianz erreicht.

Diesen Sonntag und am 22.02.07 werden vier weitere Plätze verfügbar sein. Im Falle einer Bewerbung müsstet ihr euch dann ein wenig gedulden.

Anwärterbestand bei Horde: 1 Anwärter (10 ist wie bei Allianz Maximum)


----------



## Ena (14. Februar 2007)

Was heist Avalanche von irgendwoher kenn ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (14. Februar 2007)

Ena schrieb:


> Was heist Avalanche von irgendwoher kenn ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Avalanche ist französisch und heißt übersetzt Lawine.

Blizzard heißt ja Schneesturm... passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (4. März 2007)

Viele Anwärter haben es zum anerkannten Mitglied geschafft und somit stehen wieder neue Plätze für Bewerber frei.

Wir sind aktuell 13 Mann und wollen wieder aufstocken. Ein jeder, der mit unseren Zielen übereinstimmt, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------

